# Kongs



## lols82 (Nov 13, 2012)

Guys what do you put in your fluff's kongs? I'm trying to get Sammy to take an interest in his.


----------



## Polly's mom (Apr 29, 2013)

Polly likes the canned squirt cheese.:chili: She also likes peanut butter but I think it sticks to her teeth more than the cheese.


----------



## lols82 (Nov 13, 2012)

I got some organic peanut butter and some of his kibble he seems to love it.


----------



## luvsmalts (Oct 21, 2008)

Boomer loves a baby food chicken stick. I also put frozen green beans, peas, and carrots that I thaw under running water. A trainer once told me to make a mixture of plain yogurt and kibble and whatever else he might like and keep it in the freezer and give to him frozen.


----------



## lols82 (Nov 13, 2012)

luvsmalts said:


> Boomer loves a baby food chicken stick. I also put frozen green beans, peas, and carrots that I thaw under running water. A trainer once told me to make a mixture of plain yogurt and kibble and whatever else he might like and keep it in the freezer and give to him frozen.


Oh I also will try the yogurt and kibble thanks for the tip


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

I make homemade liver pate for them.................. but they really dont like using the kong anymore, they use it as a football now LOL


----------



## lols82 (Nov 13, 2012)

maltese manica said:


> I make homemade liver pate for them.................. but they really dont like using the kong anymore, they use it as a football now LOL


I got Sammy a bigger kong and I put some kibble and peanut butter in it in the mornings, I don't even get a look in nomore when I leave for work. Well this morning I got a slight acknowledgement as Sammy tried to get the peanut butter from his nose lol.


----------

